# Another newbie



## Guest (Aug 15, 2002)

Hello everyone,
I was a Honda guy untill a two months ago. My Integra was stolen and stripped. So now I get to start all over with a 240 ( a car I have always liked )
The thing is I don't actually have one yet. I have not gotten the insurance setalment. I know alot about cars and driving ( I am an autoxer ) but very little about Nissans. 
What is the best model to get? Do all the cars come with ABS? Do any have an LSD from the factory? The year I want is a 95 because its the cheapest of the body style I like ( s14? ) Will I find what I am looking for in that year? 
Thanks for any replys.


----------

